# رووووعة  تعلم كيفية تصوير الدخان



## مورا مارون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس







درس منقول 


في البداية سوف اتحدث عن الأدوات والأعدادت اللتي تحتاجها :
لكي تظهر هذا الدخان عليك استخدام الـ(المبخره) وليس من الضروري المبخره

فيمكنك استخدام اي شي آخر واستخدام البخور
بدلاً من قطع العود لأنها تظهر الدخان بشكل كثيف .


واعدادت الكاميرا بسيطة وهي وضع الكاميرا على الوضع P ويجب عليك
استخدام الفلاش فهو أمر ضروري.

ولا تنسى ,, عليك استخدام قطعه من القماش الأسود او ورقة سوداء
كخلفية للعمل .

وعليك المحاولة أكثر من مره لالتقاط الصورة ..حيث ان التركيز لايكون 
بالشكل المطلوب في بعض المحاولات 

وهذا هو العمل اللذي سوف نطبق عليه الدرس






نقوم أولاً بإزالة بعض الجوانب الغير مرغوب بها وذلك بقصها 
(Crop) ويمكنك استخدام هذه الأداة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لتظهر بهذا الشكل






الخطوة الثانية اذهب إلى القائمة فوق واختر الأمر​Image >> Adjustments >> Levels
​وسوف تظهر لك هذه النافذة 







رقم 1 : تستخدم هذا السهم لزيادة اللون الأسود في الصورة وذلك
عن طريق الضغط على السهم مع السحب إلى اليمين


رقم 2: تستخدم هذا السهم لزيادة اللون الابيض في الصورة وذلك
عن طريق الضغط على السهم مع السحب إلى اليسار 

والزيادة تكون عن طريقك وبطريقة معتدلة

وسوف يظهر العمل بهذا الشكل






بقيت خطوة أخيرة وهي تلوين اللون الأبيض 
باللون الذي نرغب به 

وذلك عن طريق Image >> Adjustments >> Photo Filter

وسوف تظهر لك هذه النافذة 






من رقم 1: تستطيع اختيار نوع الفلتر ولونه وتوجد عدة فلاتر
من رقم2: تستطيع اختيار لون الفلتر الذي تريده ان لم يعجبك الذي بالأعلى
من رقم 3: يمكنك من هنا زيادة تشبع اللون حسب رغبتك

وهذه نتائج تطبيق الدرس العملي











*ايه رأيكم*

*انشالله تكونوا استفدتم من هذا الشرح
*​


----------



## sahareto (21 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل قوى
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومه وشرح راااااااائع 
مرسىىىىى يا مورا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## مسعد خليل (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رائع شكراااااااااااااااااا الرب يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل يا مورا

عايزين تاني دروس فوتوشوب​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*كوكو مان*

*مسعد خليل*
*ساهاريتو*

*شكراا لردكم الرائع*

*ربنا يباركم*​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> جميل يا مورا​
> 
> 
> عايزين تاني دروس فوتوشوب​


 

*انت تأمري يا امررر*

*نورتي حبيبتي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*شرح جميل ومعلومات جميله قوووي

مرسي مووورا

ومستنيين المزيد​*


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*اهلاااااا مايكل *

*نورت الموضوع*


*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## sameh7610 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى اووى يا مورا على الموضوع الجميل 

والشرح المتميز​*


----------



## مورا مارون (22 أكتوبر 2008)

:ab2:​ 



sameh7610 قال:


> *
> ميرسى اووى يا مورا على الموضوع الجميل ​**
> 
> 
> والشرح المتميز​*


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسي علي موضوعك الجميل


----------



## مورا مارون (25 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> مرسي علي موضوعك الجميل


:ab2:​


----------

